# no memory left Acer 32g c A114-31-C651 Aspire



## Rosemarie49 (Jan 1, 2020)

Hi guys, first thanks for having me, Acer Aspire A114-31-c651,32GB, low [no] memory so can't do updates, worse cant use out of the box restore, the problem is its was asking for 6 GB to retore, I have deleted most Apps , Have 16 programs Already deleted a few ie office as it was never activated after the free time period, now it's asking for two GB but very unsure where to go next, Any thoughts appreciated, PS, I was given this of my nephew when he bought a new one, so its a learning curve for me, thanks again


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Run this utility and post the output here;
https://static.techguy.org/download/tsginfo.exe

This will show us the size of your hd and how much free space.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Rosemarie49:
Please advise us what the exact SNID number and serial number are that's on your Acer laptop.
That information should bring up its support site and provide a list of what hardware came in it.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rosemarie49 (Jan 1, 2020)

Rosemarie49 said:


> Hi guys, first thanks for having me, Acer Aspire A114-31-c651,32GB, low [no] memory so can't do updates, worse cant use out of the box restore, the problem is its was asking for 6 GB to retore, I have deleted most Apps , Have 16 programs Already deleted a few ie office as it was never activated after the free time period, now it's asking for two GB but very unsure where to go next, Any thoughts appreciated, PS, I was given this of my nephew when he bought a new one, so its a learning curve for me, thanks again





crjdriver said:


> Run this utility and post the output here;
> https://static.techguy.org/download/tsginfo.exe
> 
> This will show us the size of your hd and how much free space.


I will do that , but I can tell you that . the drive is an eMMC 32 GB of which 28GB is usable,[seems this is the norm] so I have 4.05GB free of 28GB I need a min of 6GB to do a reset, Thanks for the prompt reply CRJDriver


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Many of those systems with embedded memory type drives have a slot or port for a sd type card to use as extra memory. See if you have that option. Other than that, you would have to remove some files or uninstall some programs. You can use treesize to see what is taking up space. 
https://www.jam-software.com/treesize_free


----------



## Rosemarie49 (Jan 1, 2020)

Rosemarie49 said:


> I will do that , but I can tell you that . the drive is an eMMC 32 GB of which 28GB is usable,[seems this is the norm] so I have 4.05GB free of 28GB I need a min of 6GB to do a reset, Thanks for the prompt reply CRJDriver


-----------------------------------------

---------------------------------------------------------------[/QUOTE]

S/N:NXSHXEKOO47380F3A77600 SNID:738O6237576
That information should bring up its support site and provide a list of what hardware came in it.[/QUOTE]


flavallee said:


> Rosemarie49:
> Please advise us what the exact SNID number and serial number are that's on your Acer laptop.
> That information should bring up its support site and provide a list of what hardware came in it.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That serial number is registered to this *Acer Aspire A114-31-C6S1* laptop which came with Windows 10 Home 64-bit.

According to its product details section, it has a 32 GB capacity eMMC drive and has no separate storage drive or disc drive.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rosemarie49 (Jan 1, 2020)

S/N:NXSHXEK004738F3A77600 SNID73806237576 Thanks again


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Could be that the drive is full, as many a error uses the term "memory" for space on the hard drive?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

DaveA said:


> Could be that the drive is full, as many a error uses the term "memory" for space on the hard drive?


More than likely DaveA, as this is one of those basic computers that what I believe is used more with online applications like Office365 and not meant to be used like a normal desktop, since they have only 32GB of eMMC memory. There is a SD Card slot but I don't know if Windows uses that for the updates.

I honestly don't know why manufacturers are building these machines with 32GB of 'hard drive' space... Windows alone will use all of it up with the updates.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try the steps here and delete as much as possible :- 
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/12425/windows-10-free-up-drive-space

If you are unsure about deleting something ask here first please.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I honestly don't know why manufacturers are building these machines with 32GB of 'hard drive' space... Windows alone will use all of it up with the updates.


I've never understood that either. 
All of my Windows 10 computers(which have very few third-party apps and very little personal data) consume almost 40 GB of storage space.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It is possible to do a clean install of Windows on these 32GB devices but a big 'feature' Windows Update or a restore like the OP tried will fail due to lack of space on the hard drive.

A clean install each time Micro$oft issues a big Windows 10 update is hardly ideal though and I agree that these devices are not really fit for the job.

Using an SDCard should help but having to do so just to use the device properly is unsatisfactory to say the least.

They are still being sold as complete computers though, a large online store in the UK is advertising a whole range of them right now.


----------



## Rosemarie49 (Jan 1, 2020)

crjdriver said:


> Many of those systems with embedded memory type drives have a slot or port for a sd type card to use as extra memory. See if you have that option. Other than that, you would have to remove some files or uninstall some programs. You can use treesize to see what is taking up space.
> https://www.jam-software.com/treesize_free





managed said:


> Try the steps here and delete as much as possible :-
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/12425/windows-10-free-up-drive-space
> 
> If you are unsure about deleting something ask here first please.


This computer has never had a download done so nothing to delete there all I can see after deleing apps are Microsoft programs which are greyed out I have put tree size report on here for you to see what I can delete ,regards


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well Windows folder is taking up most of your space. Although it's reporting more than the Size itself.... You may have some temp files but beyond that I don't know how you can resolve this. To check the temp files, start typing in Disk in the search bar for Disk Management and then click up the system files. Check to see if Temporary Files has a lot of space used:


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

There are several ways to reclaim free space in Windows 10, such as:
Uninstalling most of the 40+ bloatware apps that come in it
Reducing the allocated size of system restore(or turning it off) and the recycle bin
Not using hibernation and getting rid of hiberfil.sys
Getting rid of temp files

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rosemarie49 (Jan 1, 2020)

flavallee said:


> There are several ways to reclaim free space in Windows 10, such as:
> Uninstalling most of the 40+ bloatware apps that come in it
> Reducing the allocated size of system restore(or turning it off) and the recycle bin
> Not using hibernation and getting rid of hiberfil.sys
> ...


Thanks, guys , This computer has had little use, its never had a download I have reclaimed about 3GB, by deleting apps and a couple of windows past updates, I need another 3 GB, I figure the unit has been filled up with windows updates, temp file is empty , my goal is doing an out of the box clean retore, I need three more GB,


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Other than what I've already suggested, I don't know how else you can reclaim another 3 GB of free space.
That 32 GB(28 GB actual capacity) eMMC drive is just too small.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try running Disk Cleanup and click on the 'Clean up system files' button and post a screen-shot of the new window please.

https://forums.techguy.org/help/screenshot/


----------



## Rosemarie49 (Jan 1, 2020)

managed said:


> Try running Disk Cleanup and click on the 'Clean up system files' button and post a screen-shot of the new window, please.
> 
> https://forums.techguy.org/help/screenshot/


Thanks after deleting software distribution folders I only need 2gb I already used cleanup system file, but I have been here before when I find space it will do an update, I need to find deletes that don't require restarting, one thing I found under update history, is that there are over 50 failed updates going back to 2018 it's on version 10.0.15063 I can see its tried to do other version updates, and failed multiple times


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You can prevent it updating by disconnecting from the Internet.


----------

